
China’s hi-tech war on its Muslim minority - nwrk
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2019/apr/11/china-hi-tech-war-on-muslim-minority-xinjiang-uighurs-surveillance-face-recognition
======
nwrk
Uhh, just big WOW

"The system had profiled him and predicted that he was a potential terrorist.
There was little Alim could do. Officers told him he should “just stay at
home” if he wanted to avoid detention again."

